# 2007 EOS order guide PDF



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

EOS order guide


_Modified by Jpics at 7:51 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## dotnetmaster (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (Jpics)*

Hi Jpics,
Do you have access to Canadian order guide as well? if yes, I'll greatly appriciate if you can post it here.
Thanks,


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Cool. Thanks for posting that.








I have a question...what features does the 1F77V2 @ $29,990 come with that the 1F75V2 @ $27,990 does not come with?
Thanks!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (gophaster)*

dont know yet


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Thanks again.
I wonder if the $29990 model is a 6 speed manual version of below.
"The Eos is available with an even more impressive lineup of options, including a double clutch (DSG™) 6-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic®, steering wheel, shift knob and brake handle each wrapped in leather, automatic headlights, dual-zone Climatronic™ climate control, 12-way power driver seat, heated front seats and washer nozzles, windblocker, center armrest and trip computer, for $31,065"



_Modified by gophaster at 7:55 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (gophaster)*

So far I come up with $42,330 and I haven't even gotten to acessories like the rear windscreen. By the way, when you finally see one with the V6 badge on the back...that'll be me. 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:28 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## arob1989 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

waiit what happend to headlight washers.........???


----------



## Phresh (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_So far I come up with $42,330 and I haven't even gotten to acessories like the rear windscreen. By the way, when you finally see one with the V6 badge on the back...that'll be me. _Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:28 PM 5-22-2006_

the windscreen comes as standard on the base $29,990 car. 
as does Dual zone Climatronic, small leather package (wheel, shift knob and brake handle), center armrest with storage, heated fron seats, 12-way power driver seat, trip computer. 

_Modified by Phresh at 9:33 PM 5-22-2006_


_Modified by Phresh at 9:34 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (Jpics)*

Thanks for posting this!
Happy to see there will be DSG shift paddles with the sport package. Bummed the adaptive bixenons are only available on the 3.2 models.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Phresh)*

The Eos has 2 windscreens. One pops up out of the top of the windshield which does come on cheaper models...but the acessory windscreen that covers the back seats and folds upwards behind the front headrests is called "windschott" in German, and its a stand alone acessory. And who cares about headlight washers anyway? They just ugly up the front bumper. Do you think you're gonna go 4 wheeling in the Eos or something? Talk about a truly useless option.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:42 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (Jpics)*

I have to say, I am a little dissapointed that the 2.0 can not have xenon headlights. I for sure will upgrade to the Dynaudio, but am a little confused about opting for the nav.
Searching other topics, the in dash 6 disc plays MP3's but many people seem to have trouble reading the ID3 tags from them, the nav does not read MP3. So I thought I could just add the iPod adapter, from what I have heard, you can not see the song name or artist on either unit, that's CRAZY!
Also, any particular reason you can not get the 18" wheels with the luxury package?


_Modified by NaustinJ at 9:54 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ And who cares about headlight washers anyway? They just ugly up the front bumper. Do you think you're gonna go 4 wheeling in the Eos or something? Talk about a truly useless option.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:42 AM 5-23-2006_

THe Headlight Washers would be standard on the Bi-Xenon headlights that are optional on the 3.2 (tech package...)
It looks like I'm going to wait til the 07 model to see if the options will make more sense...(ie move the tech package to the 2.0T make it standard on the 3.2) otherwise I'll be installing those bad boys on my own...


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (Jpics)*

I'm happy with the packages but am I the only one that has a bit of sticker shock that it will cost over 35k to get a nicely equipped 2.0t?? I'll still pay it but I just didn't think it would be in that price range for the 4 banger....
I guess if you can live without dsg, sport suspention and leather you can get a nice eos for just under 30k...I wonder what the cloth is like? Too bad you can't get it without a package...


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: DSG paddles*

I'm very happy about the paddles having spent some quality time in a DSG GTI.
I'm still sad about the boring Passat-like sidepush button Tiptronic-like knob. Too Audi-like. There's was designed by US lawyers.


----------



## MacMike (May 23, 2006)

What do the Lemans, Samarkand and Avignon wheels look like? Anyone have preferences on wheel choices?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_I'm happy with the packages but am I the only one that has a bit of sticker shock that it will cost over 35k to get a nicely equipped 2.0t?? I'll still pay it but I just didn't think it would be in that price range for the 4 banger....
I guess if you can live without dsg, sport suspention and leather you can get a nice eos for just under 30k...I wonder what the cloth is like? Too bad you can't get it without a package... 

That's the thing though in all likelyhood (at least around here) the dealers aren't going to order too many of the plain jane versions... you are going to find alot of packaged cars on the lots already...


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (MacMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacMike* »_What do the Lemans, Samarkand and Avignon wheels look like?

Best pictures I've found of the wheels are at the UK VW site. They don't have the Samarkand wheels, though.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (MacMike)*

Samarkand wheels on another model...beautiful imho...


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (Jpics)*

interesting, they bumped-up the tire width to 235 for the 17's + 18's... i guess for a smoother ride


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (crazy88)*

Always been 235 on 17's


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

well, on the gti + gli, it's 225 for both wheel sizes... that's the increase i was referring to


----------



## dad488 (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (Jpics)*

I was very interested in EOS with luxury package - in support of my wife's sensitive back - but with a 6-speed of course. Now I see that the six speed is only available with the sport package. Am I reading this right? If this is true, then no EOS for us. 
Not happy in CT


----------



## BrillianTTDC (May 22, 2006)

Those packages are not mutually exclusive. The luxury package is just an upgrade on the 2.0T trim level, which can come with either the DSG or the 6-spd.


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (comptorc)*

You actually can't get a 6-speed manual with the lux pacakge. On the order guide a requirement for the lux pack is DSG. 
Also, does anybody know the difference between the sport, comfort, and standard seats?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (fookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fookie* »_
Also, does anybody know the difference between the sport, comfort, and standard seats?

I'd bet that it should be like the spread of seats available for the Jetta from the 2.5, to the 2.0T, and GLI...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
I'd bet that it should be like the spread of seats available for the Jetta from the 2.5, to the 2.0T, and GLI...

Actually, from what I saw at the NY Autoshow and the VW ride and drive, they look to be just like the seats in the Passat....


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I wonder if that's a good thing. Our B5.5 Passat has some pretty uncomfortable seats. I'm also looking at the base Eos ($27990) and to get different seats will be nearly $5500+ more in options! 
Quick Questions: Are the seats leatherette in the non-leather cars? Are they perforated? Is Moon Rock gray available?


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_Samarkand wheels on another model...beautiful imho...









Thanks for using my picture, but you should really ask before you post.....















edit: or atleast post credit to....


_Modified by 06DeepBlack at 12:03 AM 5-28-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (fookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fookie* »_
Quick Questions: Are the seats leatherette in the non-leather cars? Are they perforated? Is Moon Rock gray available?

Yes, leatherette is base interior. Don't ask about colors yet, While there are colors listed in our 'Locator' system, the 'Order Guides' (what's at the start of this thread) don't list the colors yet, which is the second page that doeasn't yet exist, and the locator is easy enough for VW to change. When we get the 'Order Guides' with a color list, then we'll know for sure what's coming...


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*

Sorry deepblack, my bad!
I called your wheels beautifull at least


----------



## orange4 (May 7, 2006)

*options -- base $28k*

how is it that the base would have no options available? Any indication what the differences are between $28k and $30k base versions?
If the only real difference is the ability to order an option package, then those packages really are $5.5k not $3.5k 
Also, any ideas on gas mileage? Is 30mpg in the range of 2.0 engine with 6-spd manual ?


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: options -- base $28k (orange4)*

The differences between to 2 trim levels is:
- Small leather pack: Leather Steering Wheel, Hand Brake, and Shifter
- Rear Wind Screen (Wind-blocker)
- Dual Temp Zone Climatronic
- Center Arm Rest
- Trip Computer
- Heated Front Seats and Washer Nozzles
- Automatic Headlights
- 12-way Power Driver's Seat
- the ability to get DSG and the other options
I personally think the Eos Package (the $29990 one) is well worth the $2k. The missing arm rest is the deal breaker for me in the $27990 package. It will be hard to find a retro-fit that will look good. The heated seats and a wind screen are really good options in a covertible as well. Additionally, the small leather pack really compliment the leatherette seats to give it a nice luxo feel. As for the power seats, trip computer, climatronic, and the auto headlights....I could do without but they are nice to have. Now $3700 for a sport pack is insane (though I might go for it)!
In terms of gas milage, it's going to be around 25/30 (city/hwy)


_Modified by fookie at 10:20 PM 5-28-2006_


----------



## orange4 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: options -- base $28k (fookie)*

thanks - I take it that everything in the 'sports package' can be done aftermarket, even at roughly the same price ... VA charges 4.4% annual property tax above 20k on cars, so it would be good to delay any improvements


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (Jpics)*

Thanks for the guide!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It sucks that one cannot get Xenon's unless you go for the V6 model but with that model one only gets the Automatic. I'll take manual over Xenons anyday


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (crazy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy88* »_well, on the gti + gli, it's 225 for both wheel sizes... that's the increase i was referring to


But remember this car is "part Jetta, part Passat."
B6 Passat's use 235s on 17/18s.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (fleuger99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fleuger99* »_
Thanks for the guide!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It sucks that one cannot get Xenon's unless you go for the V6 model but with that model one only gets the Automatic. I'll take manual over Xenons anyday









Yeah hopefully that changes for the next model year...and that Automatic is DSG so your aren't exactly losing sportiness...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2007 EOS order guide PDF (gizmopop)*

The USB/Ipod interface information was conspicously absent on the pdf. There is a new article that explains a little about the functionality of the USB interface, and the component supplier for those tracking the source of parts.
http://www.telematicsjournal.c....html


----------



## MacMike (May 23, 2006)

I would assume that song or playlist information would (unfortunately) NOT be shown on the radio screen? How well does this solution work with iPods?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (MacMike)*

That is likely to be a factor of which radio is in your Eos. I really wish I knew the answer to your question, that's another thing that time will tell, perhaps you could go to the magazine article thread and suggest research on exactly that topic.
Here's the link..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2622808 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:18 PM 6-20-2006_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

so the 2.0T will not have an option for HIDs? If so im waiting another year









JT


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*

On other VW models, is it pretty easy to swap out the regular halogens for HID units ordered through the parts counter? I realize the headlight washer system would also be missing, but I'm not as concerned with that. Would the actual headlight wiring/fuses be different?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (Turbocrazy)*

yeah i guess you could always get the 3.2 EOS HIDs and swap them out.. better yet i wonder if the Dealer would do it
But if i cant get HIDs with the 2.0T then im going to have to wait... damn i really want HIDs
JT


----------

